# Back injury



## infinymihir (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, this happened yesterday. When I was trying to take a rebound , I jumped , a fat guy from behind caught my shoulders and pulled my down causing me to arc backward. I kind of heard crackling sounds from my back. I was however able to stand up play and walk . But from today morning there is uneasiness .and pain when I stretch backward. Should I be worried ? Should I see the doctor or wait and see for a few days. I previously had a clot in the pelvic region due to basketball And underwent physiotherapy for a month. 
Thanks so much in advance.


----------

